# Assault on Raven's Ruin IC



## dog45 (Nov 15, 2006)

Weary from the long trek, you have finally arrived in Kleine, your last stop before reaching the Sea of Tears and then, home. The campaign lasted far longer than either side expected and while both claim victory, those who fought know the real truth.

A light breeze plays across the empty street as you enter the village of Klein. The autumn sun is setting, and the torches that line the avenue flicker as the night chill comes. You hear the distant sound of the Plunging Cataract, as its water rushes into nearby Lake Ostrel.

As you move into the small fishing and farming village, you see a notice posted on the townboard, and hear a voice cry out from the largest building, "Woe! Doom! A curse, a threat to Kleine!"


----------



## Insight (Nov 15, 2006)

*X*

Shifting into the form of Anya Telletier, an aristocratic human female, the doppelganger X cautiously moves closer to the source of the sound.  

OOC:
[sblock]
Disguise +16 for Change Shape, Listen +5, Spot +5, Darkvision 60
[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Nov 15, 2006)

Zofren looks off to the direction of the setting sun, knowing that she has not yet grown strong enough to return home.  Her strength has increased, for certain, but not as much as it should have.  With a glance, she looks at her companions, taking each of them in.  She had seen them many times before, but she could not bring herself to dislike them, as was taught to her.  These few had earned her trust, something that none before had been able to do, and for that, she didn't harbor the same disdain that she did for others.

As they move into town, Zofren takes a passing glance at the sign, when the voice broke out from the building.  "Oh what now?" she asked irritably, not exactly in the best of moods, having had to walk home on tired feet.

[sblock=OOC]So...what does the sign say?    [/sblock]


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 15, 2006)

"And that's when I told the sergeant 'Look, it's not my fault you didnt label your rotgut homebrew.  How was I supposed to know I couldnt use the barrel for target practice!'  Oh, and you should have seen how well those alchemist fire bolts works! Glorious. Especially when all that alchohol started burning! It was almost as bright as the red in the sergeant's cheek. I think I was in the brig for a week.  Would have been a month or more, I think, if they didnt need all hands to push off that Orc incursion...and who's making that noise?"

Grimgour looked around. 

"And when did this village get here?"


----------



## dog45 (Nov 15, 2006)

[sblock=the sign]Tacked to the board is a weathered piece of parchment. It says in large, fancy handwriting, 

Warning! The goblins have been spotted by Master Brown's farmhouse. Don't travel alone and lock your doors at night. 

    Stamped this 4th day of Harvest,
           Councilman Baur

The 4th of Harvest was two tendays ago.

(check OOC thread for a picture)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2006)

Goblins, eh? 
Even as we have made this long trek, I have prayed to Heironeous to bring to us yet another battle. That our blades may bathe in the blood of our enemies. I hear the hounds of war calling, and am ready to heed their call, yet a hearty meal and a good night's rest in a bed _not_ made of earth might first be in order......


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 16, 2006)

"I'm all for charring a few goblins into fiery ash myself. But that guy was screaming about something. Maybe we should check it out?"
Grimgour unslings Bertha and makes sure 'she's' loaded.  "Where was it coming from anyways? That building over their, right?"  Grimgour starts to head toward the large building, looking around warily.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 16, 2006)

Zofren regarded Grim with a faintly amused expression.  That he could be so oblivious the goings-on around him was impressive.  Luckily, once he needed to be serious, he normally buckled down and got the work done.  But as Kyla spoke up, the planetouched gave the girl a dark expression.  "You _asked_ for more fighting?  I agree, it does break up the slow pace of traveling, but still..."  Zofren inhaled once to calm herself.  "We'll deal with it as it comes, I suppose."

Grimgour began advancing on the building, not too far behind X.  Zofren sighed and followed, obviously not pleased with the distraction.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 16, 2006)

Polmor trudged into town in a bad mood.  Grimgour was ranting on about some nonsense and Polmor was getting mighty irritated.  "Will ya shut your trap already?" he barked, but without much gusto... He was feeling tired.

Suddenly a voice yelled out something about doom and a curse and Polmor snorted.  "Looks like someones been having a little bit too much of the old..." said polmor while making the "drinky drinky" motion with his hand.  "And speaking of which, wheres the nearest tavern in this accursed town?  I could do with a nice meal and a few ales..."

Polmor noticed several members of the group had started moving to investigate the mystery yeller.  "Oh fer crying out loud, haven't you ever seen a raving drunk before? I can show you one later once we find the tavern... ME.", but with a loud sigh to show that he clearly thought they were wasting precious drinking time, he followed behind them.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 17, 2006)

As X leads the party towards the building, the lone voice is drowned out by a crowd of people all shouting at once. It's difficult to make out what is being said, but snatches of conversations can be discerned. "Cursed goblins!" "....right under out noses, too!" "Ravens ruin...."

Standing outside the light thrown from within, you can see through the windows a single man dressed in fine clothes stand up and raise his voice to be heard above the din. "People, listen to me! Nothing can be accomplished by this raucous noise! We need to decide on a course of action!"


----------



## Kularian (Nov 17, 2006)

The Aasimar regarded the mob with nothing more than a raised eyebrow.  The word goblins had been spoken, meaning that it definitely went with the sign they had just seen.  She had caught a few other small tokens of conversation, but dismissed them as they appeared to be nothing more than ramblings.  As she was about to turn and suggest to Polmor that they simply leave their allies to their own musings, a single man stood and tried to quiet the crowd.  So, it seemed that it was a bit more than just a bunch of farmers getting together to complain.  Her interest piqued, she waited, watching the events going on inside.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 17, 2006)

Standing up on tippie toe, Grimgour looked through the windows. As he listened to the talk he says to the others,  "Goblins that need killing, in hopefully extremely brutal and messy ways?  Do you think they're hiring?"

Grimgour smiles widely at the thought and starts to heads toward the door.

"Making goblin heads explode and earning an honest wage out of it, how can life get any better?"


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 17, 2006)

"We could be killing Goblins and getting filthy rich off it instead of just an honest wage." Marika suggests.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 17, 2006)

Zofren let a small smile play across her lips.  "I'd rather not have the goblins' heads explode, Grim dear.  Unless you're willing to stand in front and get covered in the blood for me."  She gave a light laugh to show she wasn't serious.  She'd been covered in blood from head to toe during the war, and a little goblin blood wasn't going to bother her now.  "But a small diversion wouldn't be so bad, especially if there was some sort of monetary compensation."  Regardless of payment, she knew she'd assist the villagers if asked.  But a little money never hurt.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 17, 2006)

"Pah, get rich.  While I'd love to think that these simple villiagers actually have some secret stash of money they could pay us with, I think the reality is probably they can only manage a few gold coins and some stale bread between the lot of them!" muttered Polmor.  "But hey, I would kill Goblins for free anyway.  Just don't tell these villiage peasants that.  Oh and don't worry Zofren, I'll protect you from the nasty evil Goblin blood!  I'll even get your mommy to give you a bath and tuck you in for the night afterwards if you like." he mocked, and tried to grin to show he was kidding, but the scar across his lips made it look more like a snarl.

With that, he approached the door to the building, threw it open dramatically with a crash, and stood there dramatically, looking like the powerful warrior he was, and waited to see if the villiagers attention would shift to him.  He waited for everyone to become silent.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 18, 2006)

As Grimgour reaches for the door handle, Polmor pushes past him and shoves the doors open. Standing in the doorway, his shadow is cast on the rest of the party as they stand in the street. Gasps of fright come from those near the door and one old man falls out of his chair, landing at Polmors feet. 

As he scrambles away back towards his seat, the man who was speaking rushes towards the doorway, drawing a sword from his scabbard as he runs. Skidding to a stop besides the old man, now nursing a knee, his face is stern and the dwarf is not what he expected to see. A look of surprise replaces his consternation, and he lowers the sword.

"Who are you, and what are you doing here?" The man asks as he peers out into the darkness, trying to make out the shadowy forms standing behind the dwarf. 

The rest of the people in the large common room crowd around behind the man, each trying to look over the head of the person in front of them.

[sblock=spot check for X]
As your eyes adjust to the sudden brightness, you notice that there are few men in the crowd. Those that you see are either very old or very young. There doesn't appear to be a man from 15-50 in the whole crowd, except for the man who was speaking to them. He appears to be in his mid-20's.
[/sblock]


----------



## Difflam (Nov 18, 2006)

"Fear not cowardly villiagers!" cries out Polmor.  "Your problems with the evil Goblins will soon be over.  Lucky for you all we are a party of powerful adventurers who SPECIALIZE in killing Goblins and the like.  Of course our services will not come cheap!  And even though you are all probably very poor, I'm sure that if you all dig into your family savings, maybe sell a few of your properties and family heirlooms, you might be able to afford us!  Now take us to your tavern where we can discuss the details..."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 18, 2006)

Marika groans slightly and buries her face in her hands at this introduction.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 18, 2006)

Zofren grinned at the banter between her and Polmor.  To anyone outside, it would look like malicious teasing, but having been forced to talk to the dwarf in the past, she had quickly learned that he took teasing to a whole new level.

However, she nearly mimicked Marika's actions perfectly in regards to Polmor's greeting to the villagers.  The only difference was a sigh instead of a moan, and one hand instead of two.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 19, 2006)

Kyla turns her head and stifles a laugh. _Polmor in true form_, she thinks to herself as she shakes her head, feigning disbelief.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 20, 2006)

Grimgour leaned closer to others and whispered "When did we specialise in Goblins? I thought we were fairly indiscriminate? Or is this that haggling thing we're supposed to be doing first?  I'd like to skip that part and go forward with the goblin massacre if at all possible.  Although a beer WOULD be nice."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

The man slams his sword into his scabbard with a look of disgust on his face. He helps the old man back into his seat and turns back to face Polmor. "Cowardly villagers, are we?" he yells. "If you had continued walking down the road, instead of barging in here and insulting us, you would have seen the heads of 6 goblins impaled on sticks just outside our town. A few more paces would have taken you to the dozen fresh burial mounds in our graveyard."

The man pauses and steps back, gesturing with his hand to the crowd of people behind him. "And if you had stopped to look and think for a minute before opening that foul mouth of yours you might have noticed that there isn't an able bodied man here save me. Furthermore, _through some fortune of the gods_, you could have reasoned that these aged and venerable good men and woman killed those goblins themselves, as there wasn't a _party of adventurers who specialized in killing goblins_ around to save them!"

His tirade finished, the man locks eyes with Polmor for a moment before relaxing and moving over to the old man and placing his hand on his shoulder. "But you were correct about one thing, Sir Goblinslayer." He says softly. "We are poor, and even if some of us gathered here were so inclined to gift you with their family heirlooms they would not be able to do so, as the goblins have stolen them."

He waves his hand at the people and they return to their seats as he begins walking back towards the fireplace, where he was before. Halfway there, he turns and says, "Oh, and you are in our tavern. So please come in, so we may discuss _the details_."


----------



## Difflam (Nov 20, 2006)

For a moment Polmor keeps a serious look on his face, almost as if he is deciding how to respond to the man.  Finally, he lets out a loud belly laugh. 

"I like you." he says and slaps the man on the back as he walks over to a large table and sits himself down at it loudly.  "Some beers for me and my companions!" he says loudly in the direction of the nearest woman.

"Now tell us more about this Goblin problem you are having."


----------



## Kularian (Nov 20, 2006)

Zofren shrugged in response to Grim's question.  "I guess we specialize in killing whatever needs killing at the time," she responded with a small smile.

As the man had begun to speak, the Aasimar winced.  Polmor might've gone a bit too far this time around.  The dwarf spoke without hesitation, leaving no room for anyone to stifle him.  But the initial anger seemed to burn off rather quickly, replaced by more of a smoldering irritation.  

Ignoring Polmor for the moment, Zofren makes her way to the fireplace, where the well-dressed man stood.  With a small smile, she speaks, "Please excuse my companion.  He has a tendency to ignore common decency and has no leash upon his tongue.  I invite you to come speak with us, should you wish.  I promise I'll keep Polmor as civil as possible," she adds with a slightly wider smile before turning and joining the dwarf at the table he had chosen.

"Polmor," she asked in teasing voice, "do you _ever_ think before you speak?"


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 20, 2006)

Grimgour hopped up onto a nearby stool. "Beer! Beer is good. Firebelly Ale would be better, but beer is good!"  Grimgour grinned, and then rubbed his hands together. "And then we can get to the exploding goblin heads, right?"


----------



## Insight (Nov 20, 2006)

X (as Anya Telletier) moved closer to the assembled crowd.  "I would hear more of your tale of goblin woe," she said.  "I believe my companions and I could be of some assistance."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

The man listens to Zofren speak, and responds with a curt nod. "Thank you. I must apologize as well. I do not often lose my temper, but the troubles that have befallen us have set my nerves on edge." He then walks over and joins them at their table.

As the well-dressed man seats himself, the old woman behind the bar starts filling mugs with beer and places them on the serving board. A young girl in her teens takes them over to the table and hands them out, serving the man first. "Thank you Lina."  He says as she moves around the table.

He takes a long pull from his beer and then speaks. "I'm Councilman Baur, the leader of Kleine. The folk around you are the people of Kleine, or what's left of us."  He pauses for a moment, his eyes watching some scene that none else can see. Baur shakes his head and continues. "A few weeks ago some goblins were spotted around Master Brown's farm. They didn't attack, and he drove them off. They came back though, and not just to his farm, but nearly every farm we have. They didn't attack anyone, or steal anything. They would just sneak around, as if looking for something."

Stopping for another drink, he pulls a handkerchief from a pocket to wipe the foam from his mouth. After folding and replacing it, he keeps speaking. "After nearly 2 tendays of sightings every day, they stopped. For 3 days no one saw or heard of any goblins. Everyone was relieved, thinking they had moved on somewhere to find easier prey."  Baur lowers his voice, barely speaking above a whisper. "But they came back again, this time with crueler intentions. They attacked Brown's farmhouse, but his daughter managed to escape and run to town. She woke the whole town and spoke of dozens of goblins, and we armed ourselves and rode towards her farm."

"When we arrived the house was on fire, and the goblins had the Browns....displayed in the yard. They were dancing around them and chanting when we rode in and broke them up. We fought." Baur stops and glares at Polmor for a moment. "Yes, us cowardly villagers fought off about 2 dozen goblins." He looks away again, the anger gone from his voice. "But we took heavy loses. Friends and family that were dear to us, now lie resting."

Baur sighs as he finishes his beer and motions to Lina for a refill. "When we returned to town we found that the attack had been nothing but a diversion. The goblins, or someone working with them, had ransacked the empty houses here and stolen whatever they thought was worthwhile. Jewelry that been with families for generations, art that had no value except to those who owned it. They even stole our scepter of truth, a magical rod that we use when there are disputes between the townsfolk and we need to discern what happened."  

Lina comes back with a pitcher, refilling Baurs and the other empty mugs. "We think that they are camped out at Ravens Keep, an old and ruined hidden refuge of a master thief that lived many years before this town was even built." He raises an eyebrow and smirks. "That would be about 70 years ago, though none have seen or heard from him in all Kleines history."

Tired from the telling, Baur rises and stands by the nearby fireplace, leaning against the mantle. He watches the flames for a moment then turns to regard the party. "We don't have much to offer you, but if you deem to help us, then whatever reward we can muster will be yours."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 20, 2006)

"I see.  Then you have a lot of problems.  Can you tell us how many goblins there were?  Or at least provide us with an estimate?"


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 20, 2006)

Grimgour quickly finished his beer in several gulps and then held the mug upside down over his mouth to get the last few drops.  "Alas, much like the last  scuffle, the joy was all too fleeting. But this is what seconds are for! Miss! Another please!"

Sipping his second one, he listens in on the conversation. Glancing over at Baur, he asks,
"Well, uh...what was your name again? I didnt catch that part.  Anyways, I'm not particularly fond of goblins.  Well I like the way they squeel and run around when you set fire to em, but in general, I'm not fond of them, so I dont need that much convincing to need an excuse to go kill a few dozen of them. Any extra reward beyond that would be alchemist fire bubbling to the top of a condensing flask.  I'm not sure about the others, but I'll gladly help exterminate some of the vermin."   With the last sentence, Grimgour drains the beer, and slams the mug onto a table for emphasis. 

"Were there any identifying marks or badges? Tribal Emblems?  I'd like to see some of the belongings if you didnt burn them down too. Anything to help identify them, is possible. Oh, and I need another beer here, Miss!"


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

[sblock=Grimgour]The goblins here were never in any history you've heard of, but you do recall hearing about a daring thief named Raven. Almost a century ago he was responsible for the theft of the Royal Cloak of the King of Thanifar, but returned it in exchange for amnesty and protection from a victim of his that was connected to an assassins guild.

Soon after he retired and disappeared to locations unkown.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Nov 20, 2006)

The Aasimar lightly sips the beer, not too fond of the taste.  But the alchohol contained within alighted her senses, though she knew that too much more would begin to dull them.  Setting her mug down, she began to listen intently to Baur's story, looking for any clues that might help them to discover how the goblins thought.  As the story was told, the look of suspicion grew on her face, until the story was complete.

"Goblins doing scouting missions?  Probing the defenses of the village?  And then using decoys in order to ransack the town?  I think there's something more intelligent behind those goblins, if you ask me.  Something strong enough to keep them from acting on their own as well.  And that doesn't sound good to me," she added, then glanced at Baur with a raised eyebrow.

"How is it that you're the only one to survive?  Just curiousity," she added, so that he wouldn't think she was accusing him of anything.  And she wasn't, but it was interesting that he was the only young male left alive.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 20, 2006)

Polmor gulped the beer down noisily, he had built up quite a thirst during their trek that day.  He felt a little sheepish but amused. _"Guess I managed to offend someone again"_ he thought to himself _"Well I guess he's just ashamed of how hard it was for the people of this village to fight off a couple of Goblins.  Whats the big deal, I was killing goblins by the handful when I was barely out of my diapers.  My grandfather killed a dozen Goblins each morning before breakfast..."_.  But luckily this time Polmor decided to keep his thoughts quiet, which was quite a rare thing for him, but he managed to pick up the hint to tone it down from Zofren and the others.

Grimgour spoke about not needing much convincing to kill Goblins, and afterwards Polmor pulled him aside.

"What in blazes are you doing?" he whispered loudly through clenched teeth. "I know we like killing Goblins, but we won't be able to negotiate a nice fat reward if you go around saying things like that!  By my grandfathers beard, am I the best negotiator out the the lot of you?" Polmor shook his head in disbelief.

Polmor listened on and then Zofren asked why the man survived.  "Yes, why DID you survive?" he asked the man accusingly.  "Seems interesting that every able bodied man was killed except yourself.  And why would the Goblins not push the attack now that the town is practically undefended?"


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Baur listens to Marika then nods. "It was dark last night, but the fire provided enough light. There were about 20 goblins there, and we killed 6 of them. I didn't take an exact count, as we had other concerns at the time."

As Lina returns to fill Grimgous mug, Baur answers him. "I couldn't identify anything distinctive at the time, and all that's left of those we killed are their heads. Your welcome to examine them, but I don't know how much good they will do you."

Turning towards Zofren, Baur says "I agree. I've not much experience with them myself, but from what I've heard this does not sound like typical behavior for them." He looks at her confused with her last comment. "I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean. I was not the only survivor. More than half the people in this room tonight were there with me." The crowd of people, about 40 total, nod their heads and murmur in agreement.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 20, 2006)

Returning his gaze to Polmor, a look of understanding crosses Baurs face and he laughs briefly and bitterly. "I am the only able bodied man that survived because I'm the only able bodied man that was there."  He waves his hand towards the people seated. "Save me, the last of our young men went to the war years ago. Did you think that just because we live out here that the battle did not touch us as well?"

"As for why they have not attacked again, I have no answer."


----------



## Aurora (Nov 21, 2006)

Kyla drinks her beer and listens quietly to the conversation. In between watching and listening to Councilman Baur, she scans the crowd of villagers.
"I agree with Zoftren. It does seem that there must be something larger going on here. It is merely by the grace of Heironeuis that my allies and I happenned upon your town in your time of need."


----------



## Kularian (Nov 21, 2006)

Zofren nodded.  "I meant no disrespect, I just found it a little odd that you were the only young male left.  But the war was a harsh thing, and it's foul touch seems to have spread wherever it could."  The woman was silent a moment, but nodded in agreement with Kyla.

"So there were roughly twenty that you saw, in addition to whatever others there were that raided the village?"  She paused, thoughtful.  "Not a great number, but enough of one to present a threat.  What say you?" she asked her companions.  "A good night's rest tonight before investigating further tomorrow?  I can think of no proper inspection that can be done during the evening's reign."


----------



## Difflam (Nov 21, 2006)

"So why did all the other men get sent off to war except for you?  Why did you get to stay behind while they went off to fight?" Polmor wondered out loud at the man with a frown.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 21, 2006)

Grimgour pffted at Polmor. "They already said they were poor, didnt they? What big reward? In any case, I prefer the old fashioned way of getting paid, looting the bodies. It's a fine military tradition! Why, King Droumour the Redbeard financed an entire castle that way after he took the Goblin outpost at Bluecreek!"  

Grimgour lowered his voice even more as Lina refilled his mug, giving her big smile. "Besides which, the goblins stole everything they had that was valuable, right?  No one says we have to give ALL of it back. Military expenditures and appropriation of funds and all that."   He grinned. "Another fine military tradition."

As he was talking he heard Zolfren's words.  He paced a bit with his hand stroking his beard.  "Actually, it might be best if we took a look now. The goblins raided them at night last time and I'd rather not be caught unaware if they decided to repeat that performance after the sun sets.  We'd have a good chance of catching at least some of them unaware.  If possible, I'd like to take at least one of them alive for information purposes too. I'm sure we could persuade him to divulge lots of nifty tidbits of information, especially after we start setting bits of him on fire. "  His eyes gleamed a bit with the last sentence.  "Consider it a preemptive strike. We sneak over, kill a few of them in extremely brutal fashion, take a prisoner, sneak back.  Easy as beer and biscuits.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 21, 2006)

"Well, I can see leaving now too.  We can just charm whatever information we want out of our Goblin prisoner."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 21, 2006)

While the party discusses their options, Baur moves over to a table where a stout old woman is sitting with 2 young boys. He leans over and has a brief, hushed conversation with her before standing up and walking over to the group. The woman motions to the boys and they all get up and leave.

"Well, have you come to a decision?"  Baur asks. "We were in the process of making plans of our own, but those had best wait for now, as you all seem far more capable and battle-experienced than us."  He turns to Polmor "It was not my choice. I am not the only member of our small council, and they voted that I remain. Someone has to tend the homestead."


[sblock=Aurora and Insight Listen checks]Over your own conversation and the ones of those around you, you can discern a few words of Baurs whispers to the old woman. "I want....go for when..." "But what about...."  "...not important. Just....it done."
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 21, 2006)

Anya Telletier decides to speak up.  "In my opinion, the best thing to do is to question a captured goblin, glean what information we can, and even perhaps track one of these foul beasts back to their hideout.  I offer my services to help such things along."


----------



## Difflam (Nov 21, 2006)

Polmor listens to everyone talk and frowns.  _"I guess it looks like we won't be getting much of a reward after all."_ he thinks to himself bitterly.  _"On the plus side we get to kill Goblins!"_ with that thought he cheers up somewhat _"And Grim has a good point, looting has always gotten us by in the past."_.

"Well I guess the decision has been made" he announces grumpily looking at Baur. "Looks like your poor little town will get our specialist services for next to nothing.  You better thank whatever god you pray to for that.  Your lucky it's Goblins which I particularly hate..."

He turns to the rest "The way I see it, we are all tired from our journey.  If they decide to attack tonight we can kill and capture them then, they probably don't know we are here yet." _"But will someone tell them?"_ he wonders to himself while glaring at Baur. "If they don't attack tonight then we get a rest and can go play with them tommorow, nice and refreshed.  I like killing Goblins much more with a rested head and a full belly.  Baur spread the word that if anyone gets attacked by Goblins tonight, they should come tell us before dying." The last sentence he delivers with his signature grin/snarl, hoping that everyone appreciates his comedic genious as much as he himself does.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 22, 2006)

Zofren nods to Polmor's summarization.  "I agree.  Resting here is the best course of action, but if that's not meant to be, we'll just have to substitute our favorite pastime instead.  However, the threat of the goblins is something to be wary of, as I'm sure each of you know how nasty those creatures can be if they can catch their prey off-guard." After draining the last of her beer, Zofren set down the mug, waving away Lina.  

Turning to Baur, the Aasimar asks, "Does this building have lodgings, or is there somewhere nearby that you'd be willing to let us use for the duration of our service?"  She secretly hoped for more than one room, but after sleeping in the military bunks, nothing really upset her too much anymore.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 22, 2006)

Baur points a door next to the bar. "There's stairs behind that door that will take you to the upper floor. I'm afraid there's only 2 rooms up there for you to sleep in, but they are unoccupied and should be large enough for everyone of you."

He tiredly turns to Polmor one last time. "Yes, I thank my luck stars that _you_ are here to save us." Facing the group again, "I trust you all need nothing else from me for the night? If you'd like some late supper, let Lina know. I'm going to organize a nightguard just in case the goblins do come back." With a curt bow, he turns and walks away toward a table of dour looking men. He stops for a moment, then turns back around.

"One last thing my lady" He says, speaking to Anya. "We don't have any prisoners ourselves, otherwise I would let you speak with them. As to the location of thier hideout, I would surmise that they are living in the ruins of Ravens Keep. It's the only other shelter I can think of around here that would be suitable. The keep is but a few hours walk from town, in a northeastern direction. Good night to you all. I hope to see you in the morning." Baur half bows and moves over to have a seat with the table of men he was walking towards before.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 22, 2006)

Polmor listens to Baur, and sneers at the sarcastic comment. _"What an ingrate.  They should be dropping to their knees and kissing our feet for helping them out."_ he thinks to himself.

"Do you guys want some food?" he asks the party "I don't know about you but the rude attitude of Baur has given me quite an appetite" he explains, and calls Lina over to order himself a big supper.

If the supper is uneventful, Polmor suggests that everyone get some shut eye, but keep their gear handy just in case theres any action at night.  With that he heads up to the rooms, chooses the nicer room for himself, takes his armor off and promptly falls into a deep sleep (with his weapons and shield within reach).


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 22, 2006)

"Should we worry about a goblin attack while we're asleep?  Gimgour can you set up wards or something to protect the village?"


----------



## Kularian (Nov 23, 2006)

Zofren nodded to Baur with a small smile.  "Thank you, Baur.  I appreciate it, as the last few nights of sleeping on the cold, hard ground haven't been the best for my body."  Nodding to the councilman, she watched him leave with a small grin.

Frowning at Polmor's comment, she regarded the dwarf with a cool expression.  "Can you try and put yourself in his position, Polmor?  Not all people are as amazing at you at goblin killing," she added, tossing him a teasing grin.  "He's probably under a ton of stress just trying to keep this town alive, not to mention keeping everyone under control."


During dinner, Zofren doesn't eat a great deal, but enough to keep her energized.  If nothing happens, she soon follows Polmor upstairs, and noting what room he took, suggests dividing the rooms between gender.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 23, 2006)

Polmor listens to Marika suggest placing wards. "Bah the only ward I need is the sound of distant screams, but suit yourself." He replies.

A little later Zofren tries to talk to Polmor about Baur.

"I guess your right." Polmor replies to Zofrens comments with a mouth full of food. "I guess I can see how living in a backwater town like this even at the best of times, let alone at a time like this, would put a man in a sour mood.  I guess I can let him off the hook this time." he Grumbles in between chews of his meal.  "But don't let it be known that I am without kindness."

Later that evening as Polmor is getting ready for bed he hears Zofren comment from outside the room that they should divide the rooms between genders, and bursts out laughing.  "But Zofren, I already saved the left hand side of MY bed just for you!" he roars jokingly, with tears of laughter streaming down his face as he finishes taking off his boots.

"Divide rooms by gender..." he shakes his head and chuckles to himself quietly as he falls into bed noisily.


----------



## Insight (Nov 26, 2006)

Anya speaks up.  "If we are wise about this, goblins operate poorly during the day.  We should strike while they are least capable, so I vote for resting the night and striking for the goblins' hideout in the morning."

The doppelganger ascends the stairs and claims a room.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 27, 2006)

"Wards? That's wuss magic! They dont teach wuss magic in the Dwarven war college. A good fireball, that's REAL magic. Bolt of fiery death, that works too. Wards? Hah!"  Grimgour finished his beer off and slammed the stein onto the table. 

"Anyways, I still think we should go check out the place tonight, but if you guys want to take a nap, whatever. I'm going to sit on the room or something and keep watch." Grimgour got to his feet. "Is there a ladder around or something? Me and climbing walls? Not a good combination."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 27, 2006)

The meal is plain but hearty. During it most of the townsfolk leave the tavern, with Baur pulling aside about 10 people. They talk by the fireplace, and everyone can hear that they are setting a guard roster for the night. Those selected leave and Baur goes upstairs with an older man.

The upper floor has one hallway, but four doors. Two of them are marked with a sign that says 'Guest', while the other two have signs that read 'Private'. Lina brings up some extra blankets and pillows for everyone and goes back downstairs to find a ladder for Grimgour.

The night passes. Those inside wake up fresh and relaxed, glad to be able to sleep on beds, or at least indoors. Grimgour is a bit nippy from the cold, but otherwise fine.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 27, 2006)

Rising early as usual, Marika immediately makes a beeline for the bathroom where she examines her back in detail.
"No wings yet." she mourns before finishing her morning ablution and dressing again for the day.  "Maybe they'll come in tomorrow.  Or at a critical moment, like when I fall off a cliff, they'll grow in and save me.  Maybe I should cut slits in my armor for them to emerge just in case.  I'll ask the others what they think over breakfast."


----------



## Kularian (Nov 27, 2006)

Zofren awakes with a soft yawn, stretching as she does so.  Removing herself from her bed, the young aasimar dons her armor, though she would greatly prefer a bath.  "Oh, I doubt this town has anything of the sort, save a nearby lake or something," she mutters as she fastens the last few straps.

Taking out her pocket mirror, Zofren checks over her looks, putting stray hairs back into place and removing the traces of sleep from her eyes.  With a smile, she snaps it shut and leaves the room, quietly shutting the door behind her, and heads downstairs.


----------



## Difflam (Nov 28, 2006)

Polmor slowly wakes up.  _"Well either the Goblins didn't attack during the night, or they attacked so stealthily that no one was able to yell out before being killed.  Or maybe I'm just a heavy sleeper."_ he thinks to himself as he scratches himself and sits up.

He gets up still just in his undergarmets which he slept in, and finding no one in the room, he walks out of the room and walks down the corridor.  He stops in front of the bathroom where he hears Marika muttering something about her wings.  He opens the door.

"Oh god your talking to yourself again.  I think maybe you have finally lost you wits Marika" he tells her. "Make yourself useful and come help me put my armor on." he adds, as he exits the room again.

A little later, all geared up Polmor heads down stairs, where he finds some members of the party who came down earlier.

"OK lets get some food and get out of here.  I want to get this Goblin killing out of the way so we can stop wasting our time at this backwater excuse for a village." he sais to them as way of a morning greeting, while waving over the nearest woman who looks like a waitress.

"Go get me some food woman" he tells her gruffly as he sits down heavily in a chair.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 28, 2006)

His face a bit red from the cold, Grimgour shuffled into the rooms with a blanket over his frame.  "I love brisk mornings, I really do. Makes me appreciate being able to set things on fire all the more. Where's the beer? Nothing like a good mug of beer for breakfast, especially the really thick kind." He stretched a bit. "Maybe three mugs, it's been a good night."

He glanced around after finishing his breakfast. "So, we ready to go goblin killing yet? A nice and early sneak attack always works wonders."


----------



## dog45 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina brings breakfast over to the table, her tray loaded with eggs, sausage, muffins and apples. She raises an eyebrow at Polmor. "Beer? This early in the morning?"  Smiling to herself she brings out mugs and fills them for whoever wants some. The only other person in the tavern is a man sleeping on a rug by the fire.

During your meal Concilman Baur comes down the stairs looking tired. He says a few words to Lina then comes over to your table. "How did everyone sleep? The guards we posted reported no activity during the night." He takes a muffin off the table and takes a few bites. "Last night I arranged to have some horses be prepared for you. You'll find six of our finest steeds in the stable next door. I also talked with some men that had been out to the Keep years ago. From their descriptions I drew this rough map for you all."

Baur pulls out a parchment rolled up and sealed and lays it on the table. "If you leave the road before it turns south and head towards the mountains in the northeast, you'll pass between two hills that rise out of the forest. Beyond those hills lays the Keep. With the horses it should take about half a day to get there." He pauses to eat some more of his muffin.  "I'm afraid the map and the horses are the extent of the help we can offer you. I think, and the others agree, that we need to keep our people here on watch in case the goblins come back."  Taking the last few bites of his muffin, he takes out a handkerchief and wipes his fingers and mouth. "Is there anything else that you require that I could help you with before you leave?"


----------



## Difflam (Nov 28, 2006)

As Lina comes over and brings the food, she raises her eyebrow at Polmor and questions drinking beer in the morning.

"I didn't want beer!  It was Grimgour!" He barks back at her grumpily. "I suppose all dwarves look the same to you people?  I'll have you know all humans look alike to me, but at least I made the effort over the years to learn how to tell them apart..." he tells her with indignation. "But since your offering, I might have just 2 mugs" he adds.

When Baur comes in, Polmor quietly scoffs, but keeps quiet.  Baur starts talking and takes a muffin off the table in front of Polmor. "That bastard took my damn muffin!" he whispers through clenched teeth to Grimgour who was sitting next to him. "He didn't even ask or anything.  These backward village folk need to learn some manners."

When Baur finishes talking Polmor replies "No we don't need anything, I doubt theres anything you can provide us with that will be useful apart from the horses and map.  Well anyway why are we still sitting around, lets get this over with." he sais, while finishing off the last mouthful of his food.


----------



## Kularian (Nov 29, 2006)

Zofren takes a seat at the same table as the rest of her companions, letting a small smile show itself at Polmor's morning attitude.  "You know, dear," she begins, fixing him with an amused stare, "I might be willing to sleep in that bed of yours with you if you didn't wake up like a bear who decided to hug a porcupine during the night."  When Lina drops off the food, Zofren takes an egg, a muffin, and an apple, and happily begins to eat during the following conversation.

As Baur shows up, Zofren flashes him a quick smile, but doesn't say anything, letting the councilman speak as she finishes off her meal.  When he finishes, she shakes her head.  "No, I don't think we'll be needing anything else, Baur.  You've already helped us more than needed, and I understand that you need all the help you can get in defending the town.  We'll be fine, don't worry," she adds, tossing a wink in there.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 29, 2006)

"Eh, I dont care what name she gives me so long as she has a nice big mug of beer in her hand."  He chugged the contents of the stein. "Be a dear and get me another one, would you?  One for the road, so to speak.  Puts fire in the belly, good for spellcasting.  Whiskey is better if you have it. Maybe some brandy"

He glanced over at the map. "That's a lot of forest cover. Good point for an ambush.  One of you sneaky types should probably check it out before we go charging in.  I'd volunteer but you know being silent isnt one of my strong points.  The less we rouse them before killing them, the better. "


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 29, 2006)

"I suppose that means it falls to me as one of the scouts then." Marika suggests, mopping up gravy with a Trencher.  "I've been known to be somewhat quiet now and then."


----------



## Difflam (Nov 30, 2006)

"Just don't talk to yourself while scouting Marika." replies Polmor "That bad habit of yours isn't going to work too well when your trying to be quiet"


----------



## Aurora (Nov 30, 2006)

"I'd scout with you, but you remember what happenned last time," Kyla remarks.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Grimgour chugged his last beer down. "Ok, so now that we have that all settled and we've drunk our breakfast, can we get going?   Bertha's been thirsty lately and she gets upset when she doesnt get to fire off now and then. Isnt that right Bertha?"   

Grimgour patted the large crossbow indulgently. "Dont you worry dear, we'll get to pierce some skulls soon"


----------



## Insight (Nov 30, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "I suppose that means it falls to me as one of the scouts then." Marika suggests, mopping up gravy with a Trencher.  "I've been known to be somewhat quiet now and then."




"I would scout, as my particular skills lend themselves quite to skullduggery and stealth," Anya says.  "In fact, if I can get close enough, I should be able to impersonate one of the little fellows and sneak very well inside their hideout."


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Nov 30, 2006)

Difflam said:
			
		

> "Just don't talk to yourself while scouting Marika." replies Polmor "That bad habit of yours isn't going to work too well when your trying to be quiet"



"I know Polmor, it's a terrible bad habit I have.  But with you unable to supply intelligent conversation I have to seek it out where ever I can find it."
Marika turns to Anya.
"Well I'm ready to go Anya, shall we?"


----------



## Difflam (Nov 30, 2006)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> "I know Polmor, it's a terrible bad habit I have.  But with you unable to supply intelligent conversation I have to seek it out where ever I can find it."




Polmors bursts out laughing.  "Oh come now Marika.  Don't be bitter just because I walked in on you naked in the bathroom.  I only looked for several seconds I swear!  And don't worry, even though you are only half Dwarf you are still moderately attractive.  I would give you at LEAST a 5 out of 10." he tells her, without giving any hint as to if he is serious or joking.

Marika and Grimgour both anounce that they think the party should get going. "Thats the first smart thing anyone other than me has said all day.  Precious Goblin killing time is being wasted, and I would like to get the job out of the way so we can hurry up and get out of this excuse for a town." he tells them.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 1, 2006)

The councilman listens nearby while the party finishes their breakfast. He turns toward Anya and says, "If you are all ready to go, then I will bide you good luck. I do not know what you face but pray that the many blessings of Elhonna be upon you." He steps back and gives the party a deep bow before continuing. "The horses should be ready next door. You may make your arrangements with Geila, the groom, as to whether you will need them." With another bow he leaves the party and heads back up the stairs.


As you get up from the table Lina begins to clear the dishes away. Before you walk through the taverns door, you hear her clear her throat. "I...I just wanted to say thank you for doing this." Lina says as she grips a plate in both hands. Her voice is soft and hesitant. "Some of you might not think much of our town, but...it's all that a few of us have left." She pauses, head down and eyes fixed at some point on the ground. She takes a large breath and her voice catches as she speaks again, raising her head with a single tear running down her face. "My full name is Lina Brown." She drops the plate on the floor and runs up the stairs. You can hear a door slam, followed by the sounds of her crying.


The stable is next to the tavern, and the old woman that Baur whispered to last night is standing next to 6 draft horses fitted with saddle and tack. The two boys that were with her last night are here as well, making last minute adjustments to the horses. "I'm Geila, these are your horses."  She says. "Please try to bring them back in one piece." She and the boys help those who need help getting on the horses. After everyone is settled Geila sends the boys off to the tavern for breakfast while she stands by the stable and watches as the party rides off into the rising sun towards the forest.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 1, 2006)

Polmor is just walking towards the tavern door when Lina starts talking.  He listens to her, and then watches her run up the stairs.

"Well at least SOMEONE finally thanked us for going out of our way to help this village.  Seems like that Lisa woman might be the only person around here with any manners.  I don't blame her for crying, I would too if I lived in a village full of ingrates." he mutters gruffly, masking effectively the fact that he was a little bit touched by the womans words.

Outside in the stables, the two boys offer to help Polmor on his horse.  "Don't be daft, what do I look like some kind of hopeless weakling?  I've killed monsters beyond your worst nightmares, and traversed terrain more treacherous than you can even imagine, why would I need help getting on a horse?" he scoffs at them, clearly offended.  

He grabs the horses reigns and pulls the horse over to a nearby table, but it struggles against him somewhat.  Finally he manages to get to horse near the table, and climbs up onto the table.  As he is about to mount the horse, it moves away from the table slightly and at the last second he is forced to jump onto the horses back awkwardly.  He ungracefully pulls himself up into an upright position and swing his leg over the horse, and is finally on the horse properly.  "Whats everyone looking at, lets go!" he yells, and kicks the horse into a trot towards the rising sun.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 2, 2006)

"Danged if he didn't get the last word in again. . . and forgot that I'm supposed to be a hundred yards ahead of him too."
Marika clumsily mounts up on her horse and guides it forward.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 2, 2006)

Zofren listens to the banter between her comerades, laughing softly as they do so.  All of them, despite their outward differences, were a fairly close bunch.  The amount of teasing that was going was a little more than normal, but the same thing happened before a battle during the war as well. Zofren wasn't worried about it, but knew to step in if things got too out of control.

But breakfast went by quickly, and soon Grimgour and Marika were calling for them to leave.  Polmor quickly agreed, though as they were getting ready, Lina came over to thank them for helping.  But she quickly fell to tears and fled upstairs. "Brown...where have I heard that name...oh..." Zofren paused in her thoughts, remember that had been the household that was attacked.

Zofren gives a soft smile to the boys, but shook her head and easily mounted herself upon the horse.  "Are we ready then?" She asks her allies.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 3, 2006)

Grimgour loaded his crossbow. "Bertha's loaded, and I got a head full of spells, just ready for Goblin smiting, and I'm just itching to unleash it all. Tally ho!"   He follows behind the rest of the group.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 3, 2006)

Kyla says a quick, silent prayer to her god and quietly mounts her horse. She makes sure her belongings are secure, smooths her garmants, adjusts her armor and begins closing the gap to near the front of the line. 

"This is going to be a good day."


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

As the sun begins to top the treeline you leave the surrounding farms of Klein and enter the forest. The morning is quiet and the grass underneath your horses is soft from last nights dew. Rays of light filter through the trees, as fall has not yet touched the leaves in this area. Moving further into the forest the trees thicken until you cannot ride more than two across.

Marika and Kyla guide their horses ahead of the party. Within minutes the goblins trail is picked up, clearly evident that they were not interested in hiding their path. After following it for some hours, the sun has traveled a quarter of its path through the sky. The two women travel back towards the party to again check in with nothing to report.

[sblock=Spot check for Insight]As Marika and Kyla trot towards the party, you notice some large stone shapes in the distance, about 40 yards in front of the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Dec 6, 2006)

X (still as Anya) looks curiously beyond her returning allies.

For DM:
[sblock]
Are the stone shapes moving?  Or is it some kind of structure?
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

[sblock=Insight]Looking again, you can see structures, though it seems that some of them are incomplete or ruined.[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 6, 2006)

"This looks like a good place for an ambush." Marika comments as the group closes in.  "Let's see if we can smoke them out if there's anybody there."

Marika takes a few steps ahead of the group and inhales deeply, expanding her chest in order to shout:
Hey you!  We see you in there!  Come on out!

OOC~ Bluff skill at +8 ~IC


----------



## Kularian (Dec 6, 2006)

Zofren keeps her blade sheathed, but ready as they leave the village, heading toward where the goblins of this area call home.  As the trees grow steadily closer together, the Aasimar has a temporary pang of homesickness, but brushes it off, needing to remain alert for whatever was coming soon in the future.  

As Marika comments on the situation, Zofren nods, ready for a plan creation.  Then Marika's voice rips through the silence, alerting every creature to their presence.  "Well, that was a bit overdone, don't you think?" Zofren asks with a slightly confused smile.  But her grip tightens about the blade, and she readies herself for the impending danger soon to come.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 6, 2006)

Grimgour troted up toward Marika and, balancing the crossbow on the horses head, pointed it in the general direction of the structures.

"So, you think it'll work?"  Grimgour started going through the mental checklist of spells in his head.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 6, 2006)

"Marika, don't ya think it would have been nice to warn us first before you go alerting everyone to our presense?" Kyla remarks with a teasing smile. "Heironeous favors those that utilize prepared tactics, not those that pompously blather at one's enemies without knowing their strength and numbers."

Kyla brings her horse to a stop and readies to cast Bless at the first sign of an impending fight.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

As the party readies themselves in the silence after Marikas shout, a figure can be seen moving quickly through the ruins. It hops and scrambles across a large rock on the ground and then disappears.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 6, 2006)

Polmor was riding along, feeling a bit bored and starting to wish they could just hurry up and get to the Goblin killing when he noticed the scouting pair returning.  Marika comments about the area being good for an ambush, and Polmor suddenly sees what she was refering to, some stone structures in the distance.  Suddenly without warning Marika yells out at the top of her voice.

"Oh you blithering idiot!" he growls at her through his clenched teeth.  "I always knew you had lost your mind but I didn't realize it had gotten this bad!" he adds, shaking his head.  Suddenly he notices a figure moving around the ruins.  "Quick, someone incapacitate that figure!" he yells at his party mates, hoping someone can fire off a spell or shoot, pointing frantically while kicking his horse into motion towards the buildings.


----------



## Insight (Dec 6, 2006)

Sensing impending danger, X finds a good hiding place.

OOC:
[sblock]
Hide +4, Move Silently +4
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

With plenty of trees around, X quickly ducks behind a large oak as Polmor runs his horse towards the ruins.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 8, 2006)

"Moron's going to get himself killed and ruin my effort to draw them out now." Marika complains, spurring her horse after Polmor's.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 8, 2006)

"Wouldnt be the first time, would it?" he remarked to Marika. "You go on ahead, I'll keep back a little and provide covering fire."

Grimgour aimed the crossbow as quick as he could and let fly with an oversized bolt.  Without looking to see if he hit, he reached behind his back to get another bolt and reloaded while spurring his horse forward at a trot to avoid spoiling his aim.  

[sblock](OOC: Shooting crossbow (+6 attack) as a standard, then using a Movement Action to reload.  Only single moving the horse to avoid penalty. Ride check +2 if needed)[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Polmor, Marika and Grimgour reach the ruins weapons at the ready. The area appears to have been 3 or 4 stone houses, the only remnants of which are two retaining walls and a field of broken stones, some as large as the horses they ride.

After a few tense moments, it appears as though the goblin is intent on staying hiden, as no other creatures come forward to attack the party.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 8, 2006)

Marika decides to search the area for clues as to where the goblins went, and also what they were doing here.

OOC~ Search skill +9 ~IC


----------



## Kularian (Dec 9, 2006)

((OOC: Thought I posted this...*grumble*))

Zofren, as soon as she sees the figure emerge from the shadows, begins to chant in an arcane tongue, her hands making smooth, gentle symbols.  But as she nears completion of the spell, the creature vanishes, leaving her without a target.  Cursing, she allows the arcane energies to once more fill her with power, and spurs her own mount toward her allies.  "Anything?" she asks somewhat irritably, as she lost her target.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 9, 2006)

Kyla positions herself so she can keep an eye on her comrades, and watches intently for undesirables.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 10, 2006)

Polmor curses at having lost the Goblin, for now at least. "You guys have a look around and see if you can find its tracks, I'll have a look around and see if it happened to leave any posesions behind that may prove useful." he tells the nearby party mates, while jumping off the horse and checking around the rubble for anything of interest.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 10, 2006)

As Kyla provides overwatch the rest of the party slowly comb through the broken field of stone. Polmor finds a half eaten apple laying next to a shortbow and full quiver. Picking his way through the rocks, Grimgour stumbles and trips over a root and lands face first. Brushing the dirt from his face, he sees he is laying at the top of a staircase going down into the darkness.

[sblock=Grimgour]With your Darkvision you can see the stairs go down about 30 feet and end in a small room.[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Dec 10, 2006)

Zofren nods at Polmor, and dismounts as well.  Keeping her wits about her, she looks for the rock that she had seen the creature standing on when it had disappeared.  Suddenly, a noise from behind her causes the aasimar to turn, blade drawn.  Tense for a second, she then sheathes her blade and lets out a small laugh.  "Are you alright, Grim?" she asks, walking over to him.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 11, 2006)

Polmor walks over to the starcase after throwing away the cheap shortbow in disgust.  He chuckles to himself out loud while watching Grimgour pick himself up off the ground after his fall.

"Well I think we can safely say that our little friend went down there." he sais to his comrades. "Probably some kind of scout who happened to be resting in this area when we arrived.  Odds are he is probably alone, but you never know, it may be a scouting party and the rest of them are down there and he was meant to stay up here and watch for anyone approaching.  So either he is down there terrified and hiding, or he is reporting our presense to the rest of them.  Either way its only Goblins.  I say we head on down and try and get our hands on at least one of them to give us a bit more information about what exactly the stinking rascals are up to."

If everyone agrees, Polmore draws his weapon and starts walking carefully down the stairs...


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 11, 2006)

Grimgour spat out a bit of dirt. "Damn it! I got twigs in my beard. Now it's all mussed up!  The dirt's ruining the finish I put on it too.  Yeah, Zofren, I'm fine. You dont have a comb on you do you?" He continued picking out various bits of dirt and debris from his beard. 

"Ok, I was just wanting to kill them for racial pride at first, but now it just turned personal."   So saying, he got to his feet and readied his crossbow. "Eh, why worry about marching order?  It's just Goblins.  We'll be in and out like nobody's business.  Let's get to it!  Best foot forward!"  He charged ahead, following close behind Polmor.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 11, 2006)

"Personally I'd be worried about Booby Traps if I were you. . ."Marika mutters to herself, following Polmor and Grimgour, though keeping back around ten feet so as not to get caught in whatever she expects them to set off.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 11, 2006)

The Aasimar chuckled once more at Grimgour, before nodding in response to his question.  "Of course I do, Grim.  Why wouldn't I?  Just let me know when you need it."  Zofren paused for a moment as the two dwarves ran down the stairwell.  She was about to follow, when she heard Marika's mutterings.  "That's a very good point," she concluded with a nod, keeping slightly behind Marika as she also went down into the abyss.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 11, 2006)

With Polmor and Grimgour in the lead, the party descends down the stairs. At the bottom is a small room. A bench sits next to the side, and several coat hooks grace the far wall. A set of stairs leads farther down, and there is a door on the other side of the room. A sign hangs on the door, but cannot be read in the dark. On one wall there is a sconce that would hold a torch, but there is a wooden bowl on it instead and weak light seems to be coming from underneath it.

The room is in poor condition, and has obviously not been taken care of for some time. Those with darkvision can see mud tracks going down the other set of stairs.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 11, 2006)

"Well our friend obviously went down there" points Polmor down the stairs, stating the obvious "But lets have a quick look around first" he adds, while moving over to read the sign, and carefully inspecting the coat hooks and the wooden bowl which is covering the sconce.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 12, 2006)

"Well it's too late to hurry now.  If the goblins have any traps they'll already have them set at this point.  We'd pretty proceed cautiously."
Marika heads to look down the hallway where the muddy footprints lead.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

As Marika heads down the stairs into the hallway, Polmor pokes around the bowl on the sconce. Looking from underneath, it appears as though there is a flame in the sconce that the bowl is covering up, yet the bowl is not burned by the fire. The coathooks appear to not have been used in a while.

The stairs lead down from the entryway to a short hallway. The hallway turns right and narrows ahead. Also to the right, you see a ledge about 10 feet above the ground.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 12, 2006)

Grimgour looked over Polmor's shoulder. "Well, we've likely lost any element of surprise here, not that it would have helped them to much.  So hopefully this does what I think it does."  Grimgour carefully removed the bowl covering the light source. (And pocketing the bowl if no one objects)

(Barring anything exploding or unexpected happening) Grimgour next went over to the unopened door and studied the hinges, seeing if he could figure out which way it opened, and then pushing/pulling the door with the edge of his buckler gently to see if it's loose enough to easilly open.

"Hold up a bit, Marika.  Closed doors always warrant investigation. Lots of interesting stuff behind closed doors, like that time I found a supply of firewater behind the latrine storage.  Hopefully, this door isnt set up to explode like that one was."


----------



## Insight (Dec 12, 2006)

X speaks up.  "I'll have a listen at the door, just in case," he says.

OOC:
[sblock]
Listen +5
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 12, 2006)

As X leans against the door, listening for noises, Grimgour takes the bowl off the sconce and light fills the room. A flame is burning, but it produces no smoke or heat.

After a brief examination, Grimgour determines that the door opens inward and gives it a little push, opening the door a crack.

[sblock=everbody]Anyone with 2 ranks in either Knowledge: Arcana or Spellcraft can easily identify it as a _Continual Flame _ spell.[/sblock]

[sblock=X]Listen check 5 + d20 = 18. You don't hear anything behind the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Dec 12, 2006)

"Huh, imagine that," Zofren said, making her way over to the torch.  "An everburning torch."  Glancing around at her party members, she realized Kyla was the only one without the gift of Darkvision.  "Well, if anyone's going to carry this, it's our human friend," she finished, leaving the torch in its sconce.  

"What do you hear, X?" she asks, now interested in the doorway and what might lie beyond.  Her hand rests upon the hilt of her blade.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 12, 2006)

Polmor waits for X to respond.

"OK lets not go overboard with the caution, or we will be here for a week before we even SEE a Goblin!" he states, and walks over to the door with his axe at the ready, kicks it open, and peers inside.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 13, 2006)

Polmor kicks the door open and it swings in to reveal a room that looks as though no one has entered for a long time. It is bare except for a large chest in the middle of the floor and a few feathers in the corners.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 13, 2006)

"Oooh treasure chests.  I like treasure chests almost as much as I like killing Goblins." Polmors eyes light up.  "But I don't want to make the same mistake as the time I opened that chest in the Evil Pyromancers chambers.  It took me 6 months to grow my beard back.  One of you rougy types seach it for traps first." he grunts.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 13, 2006)

Zofren peers inside and nods at Polmor's sentiments.  "You looked utterly ridiculous without it.  I think it's fuller and thicker than it was before, though, to be honest."  She adds, then the feathers catch the Duskblade's attention.  "Hmmm, what are these...?" she asks herself, investigating.

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge: Arcana/Planes or Spellcraft 10 ranks each.  Anything even remotely magical in nature?    [/sblock]


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 13, 2006)

"Chest? Chests have goodies in them. I like goodies.  But I like getting caught in a back blast even less. I'll just wait outside while you guys check it over."  Grimgour walked out of the room, but then poked his head back in. "Just give me a yell when you're done checking or if something horrible springs out that requires blasting.  And I call dibs on anything crossbow related!"  

Grimgour decided to check out that ledge while waiting and walked over in that direction, crossbow drawn and readied to fire if it should prove necessary.


----------



## Kularian (Dec 13, 2006)

"Whoever looks at the chest, be a little careful.  I don't like the look of these feathers," the Aasimar says, standing up.  "Some sort of adhesive is on these, so it might be some sort of tar-and-feather trap."  Listening to her own words, the Duskblade touches her hair alarmingly, and exits rather quickly, waiting with the two dwarves.  "Did you want that comb, Grimgour?" she asks, trying to take her mind off her own hair covered in tar.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 13, 2006)

"Oh!  I know how to pick some locks!  Let's see if I can get the chest open."
Marika activates her magic ring, which causes a glow to surround her hand and fine picks to sprout from each finger.
[sblock=OOC]
Search +9, Open Lock +17, Disarm Device +12, [/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 13, 2006)

As everyone clears out of the room, Marika goes to work on the chest. She discovers a rope pulley system that goes somewhere up through the walls and bypasses it. A stone above her shifts and shakes a bit, but stays put. Lifting the lid off the chest, inside is a single copper piece and a roll of parchment. 

Walking down the hallway, Grimgour can't see much of the ledge as it's about 10 ft off the ground.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 13, 2006)

Grimgour walked around the ledge, studying it for any markings, strange grooves or depressions, or for handholds.

Grimgour started to remove his backpack and weapons belt as he heard Zofren. "Huh? Comb? Oh right, the comb!  Not at the moment, thanks.  I'm probably going to just need to redo it again anyways after we clear out this warren.  I'm more interested in seeing what's at the top of this thing."  Grimgour placed Bertha on the ground, patted it, and then picked up his axe.  With just his breast plate, buckler and spell pouch on, he scrunched down and tried springing up high enough to see over the edge.

OOC:[sblock]Search +4 (Stonecutting Bonus), Jump +1
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 13, 2006)

To those watching Grimgour jumping up and down, the sight of him barely clearing a foot air is quite entertaining. His inspections prove more useful as bits of hay can be found scattered along the hallway near the ledge.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 14, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> As everyone clears out of the room, Marika goes to work on the chest. She discovers a rope pulley system that goes somewhere up through the walls and bypasses it. A stone above her shifts and shakes a bit, but stays put. Lifting the lid off the chest, inside is a single copper piece and a roll of parchment.



"Alright people, looks like there was enough cash in this chest to keep us in beer for, oh, I'd say at least a quarter of a second.  Hey Grimgour, want to see if this paper has any magic on it?"


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 14, 2006)

Grimgour landed on the floor with an OOMPTH. Several aborted more jumps later he gave up.  "Stupid short legs. Stupid ledge. Who puts a cliff in the middle of the hallway?"  Sighing, he put the rest of his gear back on. "Do you think you can get up there, Zoften?  This thing makes me wary. I'm just going to go peek around the other side."

As quietly as a dwarf with 80 pounds of equipment can, he peered around the first corner to make sure it was clear.  He took the bowl he had nabbed earlier out of his pocket and tossed it across the corridor to hit the wall on the other side (Across the other corner) to see if it stirred up any reaction.

OOC
[sblock]I'm assuming Marika came outside the room to ask me about the parchment, but if not ignore the following bit.[/sblock]

Grimgour held up a hand at Marika. "Can it wait a bit? I must conquer the mystery of the ledge, first.  That and I'm none to keen on wasting good head bursting magic on magic detection for just one slip of paper, either."


----------



## dog45 (Dec 14, 2006)

Grimgour tosses the bowl against the wall and it shatters, the pieces of it falling to the floor. Mixed in with the noise of the clattering, you think you a muffled cry and some scuffling, but you're not quite sure where it came from.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 14, 2006)

Marika grumbles something unprintable at Grimgrour's back and then gently unrolls the parchment to read it herself.


----------



## Difflam (Dec 14, 2006)

Polmor is visibly annoyed by the contents of the chest.  He curses a few times out loud, and barges out the room in disgust.

He notices Grimgour trying in vain to try and figure out what is on the high ledge.

"What are you doing you silly fool?" he asks him, seeing that the short Dwarf was trying to jump up to an impossible height.  "Get one of the others to try climb it.  The only thing your going to achieve with all that bouncing around is getting yourself worn out before the action even starts" he adds, shaking his head.

Polmor turns to X (or gets him if he is still back in the room), and sais "Why don't you climb up and take a peek before Grimgour has a stroke from all the jumping he is doing?" he tells X, and without waiting for a response turns to Grimgour  "While X is doing that, why don't you come with me and see if we can find whatever it was that you just alerted with your bowl smashing tantrum?"

He moves carefully with weapon drawn around the corner and advances down the corridore, muttering loudly to himself "Do I always have to do all the thinking around here?" while shaking his head.

[sblock=OOC]Move past corner 1, and moving to corner 2,  coming to a stop at corner 2 to have a look around the corner.[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Dec 15, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> "Do you think you can get up there, Zofren?  This thing makes me wary. I'm just going to go peek around the other side."




Zofren glanced at the ledge, uncertain herself if she could reach such a height.  She was about to respond, when Grim hurled the bowl down the hallway, creating a loud crash.  Before she had the chance to react again, Polmor began directing things, whether or not anyone wanted it.  "X, I'll help you in a second, if you plan on following Polmor's loud mouth."  Turning to Marika, she said, "Is there anyway I can help you?  I'm not as versed as Grimgour, but I know my way around a scroll."


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 18, 2006)

Grimgour knelt down to steady his aim, providing covering fire for Polmor, such as it was.  He started going through the spells in his head, covering the different possibilities of what to use depending on the situation.

OOC
[sblock]I'm Just around corner 1, aiming down toward the corner 2 area.  Readying an action to fire at anything that pokes its head around the corner that isnt Polmor.[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 18, 2006)

Marika walks alongside Zofren and tilts the parchment so they can read it together.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 18, 2006)

As Grimgour covers Polmor advancing down the corridor, Marika and Zofren unroll the scroll. Inside is written in neat, flowing handwriting, "Shame on you for being so nosy! - Raven"

Polmor turns the corner and sees another hallway, about as long as this one. The ledge continues and if the hallways were water, then the ledge would be an island. The corridor stops and turns left, though it appears there is a small alcove to the right where the hallway stops.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 19, 2006)

"Somebody has a sense of humor.  This goblin hunt might just be more fun than I expected."
Stowing the parchment just in case it's useful later, Marika heads to assist Polmor and Grimgour in their daring look around a corner of a corridor.
"I'll check this alcove for trapsor treasure."

OOC~ Search +9 ~IC


----------



## Difflam (Dec 19, 2006)

"Well theres nothing interesting around this corner..." shouts Polmor back to the group. "May as well continue onwards" he adds, as Marika comes past him and starts searching down the corridore and the alcove.

While waiting for Marika to perform her search, Polmor heads down the corridore to the spot where it turns left, and has a look to see what is down it.

[sblock=OOC]Head down to corner 3, and look East[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 20, 2006)

As Polmor and Marika make their way down the hallway 2 goblins stand up on top of the ledge and shout curses as they throw their nets at the dwarves. The nets strike true, and both Polmor and Marika are caught.

[sblock=ooc]I gave everybody listen checks, but no one made them. Marika and Polmor are entangled. Look up Nets in the PHB for info on how to get out. I'll update the map with locations of characters as far as I can reckon them. It's okay to post out of order, I'll recap it once everyone has posted.

Initiative Order:
Zofren 21
Polmor 16
Goblins 15
X 13 (goes first)
Gimgour 13
Marika 11

[/sblock]


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 20, 2006)

"Damn it, I KNEW that ledge was going to be trouble!" Grimgour started going through the spells in his head


----------



## Insight (Dec 21, 2006)

X pulls out his shortbow and loading it, fires at one of the goblins.

OOC:
[sblock]
+5 atk, 1d6 dmg with shortbow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Kularian (Dec 21, 2006)

Zofren curses as she hears the sounds of Polmor and Marika under attack by some sort.  Rounding the corner, she hears chattering from above and sees two goblins.  Angered by their cowardice, she reluctantly removes her bow, waiting to get a good shot off.

[sblock=ooc]Moved to corner 3 on the map, took out her bow.  And I guess that's it.   [/sblock]


----------



## Difflam (Dec 21, 2006)

Polmor starts cursing loudly and crudely when the net hits him and Marika, and he finds himself entangled.  In his anger he grabs the strands of the net and attempts to rip his way out of it, using the edge of his axe to slice the fibres where possible.

"Marika, help me out here!" he yells, knowing that the two Dwarves working together will be more likely to burst the net than just one.

[sblock=OOC]Attempting to burst the net (Using Axe to cut the fibres, not sure what kind of advantage mechanically this gives Polmor), with Marikas assistance if she agrees.[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 22, 2006)

"Just be patient and don't panic Polmor.  We'll be able to get out of this easily enough."


[sblock=ooc]Guess I'll assist Polmor in breaking the net.  Seems like a waste of a good net though.[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Dec 22, 2006)

Zofren moves around the corner, trying to get the goblins lined up for a shot. Polmor, with the help of Marika, cut him out of his net, though Marika is still entangled.

Seeing Zofren advance, they grab something at their feet and each throw a net at her, but they both fly high and land behind her. 

X fires his shortbow over the ledge and hits one of the goblins in the back with an arrow, causing it to lose his balance and tumble over the ledge. It lands with a thud behind Polmor, and lets out a groan as he clutches his head.

[sblock=ooc]same initiative order as before. Polmor is free, Marika is entangled. Goblin #1 has taken 8 pts of damage. Marika, when you move to corner 3, you see a ladder in the alcove that leads up to the ledge.[/sblock]


----------



## Difflam (Dec 23, 2006)

"Thanks Marika" grunts Polmor, and turns to try help her escape the net also when the Goblin falls off the ledge close to him.  "I'll help you in a second" he tells her, as he advances on the Goblin and swings his huge Axe.  "Throw a net on me will you?" he yells at the Goblin while attacking.

[sblock=OOC]move up to the Goblin and standard attack[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Dec 23, 2006)

Marika grumbles something unprintable about Polmor's ancestry and keeps hacking at the remaining bits of net around herself.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Dec 24, 2006)

"Go get em Bertha!"
Grimgour let fly with a crossbow bolt at the goblin on the cliff, and then carefully placed the crossbow on the floor.   "Mess with a dwarf, and you get clobbered good. Not that we werent gonna clobber you anyways, but now it's coming faster!"


----------



## Insight (Dec 24, 2006)

dog45 said:
			
		

> X fires his shortbow over the ledge and hits one of the goblins in the back with an arrow, causing it to lose his balance and tumble over the ledge. It lands with a thud behind Polmor, and lets out a groan as he clutches his head.




X moves to the fallen goblin, drawing his rapier.

"Stay right there," X says, pointing the sharp blade at the fallen goblin.

OOC:
[sblock]
Ready action to make melee attack on the prone goblin.
[/sblock]


----------



## dog45 (Jan 2, 2007)

Polmor abandons Marika to her fate in the net and brings his waraxe to bear against the head of the prone goblin, spitting it in two. Upon seeing the death of his friend the goblin on the ledge cries out and grabs something from his belt which he throws at Polmor. The flask lands on the dwarves chest and explodes, covering him in liquid fire. The fire splashs the area around Polmor and some lands on Marika and her net.

Gimgour takes aim with Bertha and fires true. A bolt now sitcks out of the leg of the goblin on the ledge. The fire burns Marika but it also helps her as it weakens the ropes and allows her to escape the goblins trap.


Status:
Polmor 55/59 HP
Marika 26/27  HP




[sblock=goblin status...stay out]
Goblin #1 -11/30 HP
Goblin#2   22/30 HP
[/sblock]


----------



## Difflam (Jan 2, 2007)

Polmor grunts in satisfaction as his axe strikes true.  _"And THAT is how it's done"_ he thinks to himself.  His satisfaction is short lived however, as the burning flask hits him and suddenly Polmor finds himself burning with agony.  "AHHH!!  Son of a motherless, maggot infested, ....!" he yells out (and more, but this shall not be printed) in pain and anger as he drops to the ground and rolls, trying to put out the flames.

[sblock=OOC]Attempting to put out the flames by dropping and rolling[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 3, 2007)

Suspecting there may be more to this encounter than meets the eye, X takes a look around the area.

OOC
[sblock]
Darkvision 60; Listen +5, Search +1, Spot +5
[/sblock]


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jan 3, 2007)

"Fire, Acid, Sound...all so tempting.  But I think I'll go for the one that burns well!"

While chanting an arcane incantantion, Grimgour drew a rune in the air with a finger.  With a final shout, he thrust his hand into the air, palm upward.  A ball of fire formed out of the air, encased in his hand.  With a windup motion, he threw the ball of fire at the goblin on the ledge.

[Sblock]Lesser orb of fire. Caster level 4. 2d8 fire damage. Ranged Touch +5[/sblock]


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 4, 2007)

"There's no need for that.  *We are all friends here.*" Marika says to the remaining goblin, as suddenly her eyes flare and the copper motes in them fly out with fey power.

[sblock]Using Charm Person on the goblin, I believe the DC is 12.  The goblin probably gets +5 on his roll since he's being threatened.  Well it's worth a shot given that Marika can't really attack right now anyway.[/sblock]


----------

